# Finder - Le remplacer ?



## Morricon (21 Novembre 2005)

Hello à tous !

Existe t'il des applis pouvant remplacer "utilement" le finder de Mac OS X ? 

Je m'explique : J'utilise mon mac depuis maintenant 2 mois.. Mais je n'arrive pas à m'y faire à ce finder (Je veux dire l'explorateur de fichier).

Vous l'aurez devinez, j'utilise également un Windows..  Mais là j'avoue ne pas m'y retrouver.

Existe t'il sous Mac OS X un "finder" similaire à celui de Windows où  quelque chose de plus "utile" ? 
 J'en ai un peu marre de devoir ouvrir 3 ou 4 fenètres pour m'y retouver alors qu'une arborescence est tellement plus rapide à utiliser..

ça existe un truc comme ça ? J'en ai bien trouvé quelque uns, mais il reprennent quasiment l'interface du finder existant  

Merci à vous si vous avez une piste pour moi


----------



## r e m y (21 Novembre 2005)

1 - tu peux utiliser la présentation "à la windows" de l'arborescence de ton disque dur

2 - il existe des shareware qui se proposent de remplacer le Finder de MacOS X. Notamment PathFinder... mais moi j'aime pas car il ressemble trop à l'explorateur de Windows (alors toi ça devrait te convenir!)


----------



## Morricon (21 Novembre 2005)

Ok Merci ! J'ai effectivement vu un truc ou deux sur PathFinder ce week-end, mais je ne l'ai pas encore testé.

Si tu dis vrai il devrai effectivement me rendre service.


----------



## Paski.pne (21 Novembre 2005)

Tu peux aussi glisser par exemple l'icône de ton disque dur (ou de n'importe quel dossier) dans le Dock, ensuite grâce à un clic maintenu ou un Clic-droit sur l'icône (Ctrl+Clic si tu n'as pas de souris deux boutons) tu verras se dérouler une arborescence (tout comme l'Explorateur de Windows).

Tu peux manipuler le Finder de pleins de manières différentes pour te rendre la vie plus facile. N'oublies pas que tu peux glisser les dossiers auxquels tu veux accéder souvent, soit dans la barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder, soit dans le Dock. Tu verras qu'à terme c'est plus riche que Windows.


----------



## Morricon (21 Novembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi glisser par exemple l'icône de ton disque dur (ou de n'importe quel dossier) dans le Dock, ensuite grâce à un clic maintenu ou un Clic-droit sur l'icône (Ctrl+Clic si tu n'as pas de souris deux boutons) tu verras se dérouler une arborescence (tout comme l'Explorateur de Windows).


  bha ça je vais essayer. je ne connaissais pas cette asctuce.



			
				Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux manipuler le Finder de pleins de manières différentes pour te rendre la vie plus facile. N'oublies pas que tu peux glisser les dossiers auxquels tu veux accéder souvent, soit dans la barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder, soit dans le Dock. Tu verras qu'à terme c'est plus riche que Windows.


ça par contre je l'ai fait, mais ce système m'oblige malgré tout à ouvrir plusieurs fenêtres   et ça je n'en veut plus  : ça met vraiment la pagaille et pour bosser, c'est vraiment pas le top.


Merci de l'info 

A+


----------



## Morricon (21 Novembre 2005)

Tiens j'ai aussi trouver un soft (freeware) sur le site apple. Il s'agit de : Xfolders

Quelqu'un le connais ?

Pour la description c'est ici : http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/system_disk_utilities/xfolders.html


----------



## Paski.pne (21 Novembre 2005)

re-salut et de rien pour tes remerciements,

Pour ton histoire où tu dois ouvrir trois/quatres fenêtres pour arriver à ton dossier, est-ce que je te comprends bien si je suppose que quand tu ouvres un dossier dans une fenêtre déjà affichée, il t'en ouvre une nouvelle ?

Car si c'est ça, il faut que tu ailles dans les préférences du Finder et que tu décoches l'option "Toujours ouvrir les dossiers dans une nouvelle fenêtre". Sinon, tu as bien sûr la navigation par colonne.


----------



## Morricon (21 Novembre 2005)

Paski.pne :

Pour ton histoire où tu dois ouvrir trois/quatres fenêtres pour arriver à ton dossier, est-ce que je te comprends bien si je suppose que quand tu ouvres un dossier dans une fenêtre déjà affichée, il t'en ouvre une nouvelle ?
Car si c'est ça, il faut que tu ailles dans les préférences du Finder et que tu décoches l'option "Toujours ouvrir les dossiers dans une nouvelle fenêtre". Sinon, tu as bien sûr la navigation par colonne.

> Non, ce n'est pas vraiment cela. En fait c'est plus lorsque je dois travailler sur mes projets, j'ai besoin de déplacer ou copier des fichiers d'un dossier à un autre et (C'est certainement là mon tord  ) j'ai l'habitude de faire un drag drop comme sous windows, directement sur le dossier... Et là c'est pas possible car je ne vois qu'un seul des deux dossier, et la représentation par colonnes du finder m'agace un peu ... Elle n'est vraiment pas pratique pour moi. du coup j'ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre pour aller au dossier cible.

Voilà pourquoi je recherche un finder beaucoup plus pratique.. surtout que je me fout pas mal de l'aspect (acier brossé ou des fleurs roses.. franchement c'est du pareil au même !)


----------



## r e m y (21 Novembre 2005)

Morricon a dit:
			
		

> Paski.pne :
> 
> Pour ton histoire où tu dois ouvrir trois/quatres fenêtres pour arriver à ton dossier, est-ce que je te comprends bien si je suppose que quand tu ouvres un dossier dans une fenêtre déjà affichée, il t'en ouvre une nouvelle ?
> Car si c'est ça, il faut que tu ailles dans les préférences du Finder et que tu décoches l'option "Toujours ouvrir les dossiers dans une nouvelle fenêtre". Sinon, tu as bien sûr la navigation par colonne.
> ...


 
Dans ce cas dans le spréférences du Finder tu COCHES la case "Toujours ouvrir les dossiers dans une nouvelle fenêtre"


----------



## Paski.pne (21 Novembre 2005)

Et as-tu essayé la navigation par liste (le bouton du milieu dans les choix de présentation) ?
C'est à mon avis (au vu de ce que tu viens de me dire) ce qui ressemble le plus à l'Explorateur de Windows.

Allez, on va arriver à te convaincre que le Finder c'est super !


----------



## Morricon (21 Novembre 2005)

Paski.pne :

Et as-tu essayé la navigation par liste (le bouton du milieu dans les choix de présentation) ?
C'est à mon avis (au vu de ce que tu viens de me dire) ce qui ressemble le plus à l'Explorateur de Windows?

> En fait j'ai essayé les trois ! mais pour le moment je ne trouve pas mes marques.. C'est peut être là mon petit soucis...


Allez, on va rriver à te convaincre que le Finder c'est super !   

>  Pourquoi pas après tout, je l'utilise ! et à part quelques trucs ici et là tout va bien.

Tiens puisqu'on parle du finder justemement. J'en profite pour poser une question bête. 

Le cas est le suivant :
Sur mon disque j'ai un tas de PDF.. et par défaut il s'ouvre avec l'aperçu et non pas PDF reader (que je viens d'installer).
Ma question et la suivante :
Comment je peut définir que TOUS les PDF s'ouvre avec acrobat reader (et au passage avec l'icône correspondant !) car pour le moment je suis obligé de le faire pour chaque fichier bien que je fasse >Ouvrir avec puis > Sélection de acrobat reader en cochant utiliser par défaut ?

A+

Promis après cela je vous ennuie plus (Au moins jusqu'a demain   )


----------



## Paski.pne (21 Novembre 2005)

T'as fini de nous embêter ???!!!  
 

Pour changer l'appli par défaut pour un fichier, sélectionne l'un de tes PDF, fais un Pomme+i pour afficher les informations. Là tu as un onglet appelé "Ouvrir avec", tu le déroules. Tu choisis l'appli avec laquelle tu veux qu'il s'ouvre, puis tu cliques sur "tout modifier". Dorénavant tous les fichiers avec l'extension PDF devraient s'ouvrir dans l'appli choisie.

Bon, À DEMAIN ALORS ?   :rateau:


----------



## golf (21 Novembre 2005)

Morricon a dit:
			
		

> Paski.pne :
> 
> Et as-tu essayé la navigation par liste (le bouton du milieu dans les choix de présentation) ?
> C'est à mon avis (au vu de ce que tu viens de me dire) ce qui ressemble le plus à l'Explorateur de Windows?
> ...


Heuuu :hosto:
On a un système de citation dans les forum qui est à la fois plus simple et plus lisible que tes reprises en couleur et autres: 





			
				Morricon a dit:
			
		

> Paski.pne :
> 
> >...
> 
> ...




Bon, maintenant, ce n'est pas dans le forum Logiciels qu'on traite des ces sujets de custom 
On déménage.


----------



## ivremort (22 Novembre 2005)

Morricon a dit:
			
		

> Hello à tous !
> 
> Existe t'il des applis pouvant remplacer "utilement" le finder de Mac OS X ?
> 
> ...




Pardon d'insister... voir un peu plus bas... mais récemment j'ai découvert Maxmenus!
Qui te permet de naviguer très facilement, par une combinaison de touches ou en appuyant sur un coin de l'écran, dans l'arborescence de tes fichiers!
Tellement plus pratique que le Finder que je n'aime pas non plus!


----------



## Thierry6 (23 Novembre 2005)

et puis pour ceux qui veulent vraiment un truc qui leur rappelle Windows
http://www.ragesw.com/products/explorer.html


----------



## Morricon (2 Janvier 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> et puis pour ceux qui veulent vraiment un truc qui leur rappelle Windows
> http://www.ragesw.com/products/explorer.html


 
Ah celui-là me parais pas mal ! (15 $ quand même, mais a essayer)


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2006)

Pour réagir de manière générale à Morricon, je pense que vouloir à tout prix modifier son OS, son apparence, son fonctionnement, pour le rendre le plus fidèle possible et ressemblant à ce que l'on connaissait auparavant n'est pas la meilleure approche qu'il soit pour aborder un système. Il faut savoir changer et adapter ses habitudes à chaque environnement, l'on en devient plus que productif.

Pour ma part, j'ai un PC au boulot et je n'ai nullement envie qu'il ressemble à Mac OS X dans son fonctionnement. Windows a été pensé (un peu quand même) d'une certaine manière et pour qu'il soit utilisé ainsi.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Janvier 2006)

Sinon, dans les news d'aujourd'hui: 

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=119033

un peu de patience.......

à +


----------



## Morricon (2 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour réagir de manière générale à Morricon, je pense que vouloir à tout prix modifier son OS, son apparence, son fonctionnement, pour le rendre le plus fidèle possible et ressemblant à ce que l'on connaissait auparavant n'est pas la meilleure approche qu'il soit pour aborder un système.


 
 Entièrement d'accord avec toi ! Cependant mon petit soucis (au début) consistait à utiliser au maximum mon mac (Ce qui est déroutant quand on vient de Win..) 

Mais bon.. je m'y suis fait à ce finder.. malgré les multiples fenêtres..  



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai un PC au boulot et je n'ai nullement envie qu'il ressemble à Mac OS X dans son fonctionnement. Windows a été pensé (un peu quand même) d'une certaine manière et pour qu'il soit utilisé ainsi.


 
 Pareil pour moi !



			
				Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, dans les news d'aujourd'hui:
> 
> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/...Depeche=119033
> 
> un peu de patience.......


 
J'y suis aller faire un tour.. interressant (Je retient la date de sortie !)


----------



## fisch_man (15 Février 2009)

je viens de changer d'explorer car ce finder est infecte, comment ne peut on pas avoir de couper coller ? c'est insensé  .... 

De plus a chaque fois que je change mes dossier d'organisation et qu'il sont en grandes icone tout est toujours en bordel, ce truc est obscur à chaque fois c'est une corvée de l'utiliser, je n'ai d'ailleurs toujours pas transféré mes document depuis le PC à cause de ca.

Si un jour je dois faire machine arrière ce sera surement à cause de ce finder.

Windows a certes des inconveniants, mais quand vous avez tous les raccourcis clavier en main c'est hyper rapide, là sur ce finder y'a meme pas de couper coller, il faut faire des cliquer glisser, c'est penible et long ...

Du coup j'ai mis une autre solution, mais a un moment je suis sur que je vais encore me trouver obligé de revenir au finder pour des questions de compatibilité... je le sent venir.

Le mac a des coté géniaux, stabilité simplicité, mais au niveau de l'ergonomie on est y est pas du tout, et des qu'on veut sortir du cadre on introduit de la diversité comme un windows costomisé  ... du coup je finis par croire qu'il n'y a que ce coté stabilité qui est reellement interressant.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Février 2009)

Les picistes... si vous voulez vivre comme sur Windows restez donc chez billou et venez pas nous casser les pieds avec vos lubies.


----------



## two (17 Février 2009)

le couper coller (ou plutôt son absence)  m'a fait c**** en tout et pour tout une semaine lors de mon switch...
un couper coller qu'est- ce en définitive? Si ce n'est un Déplacer ! ! 
Le déplacer tu le fais en drag and drop à la souris... et basta !
(L'absence de couper coller à un avantage :  cela t'évite de faire couper - coller - couper - coller - couper - couper .... et m***** j'ai fait deux couper d'à-filée... donc j'ai définitivement perdu un fichier. CA je peux dire qu'à l'époque cela m'as fait *&#8364;$ù%£°`*$ù%&#8364; contre windaube ) 

Maintenant si tu veux couper dans le but de mettre à la poubelle y'à un raccouprci : cmd backspace.

@ moonwalker... ce n'est pas en l'envoyant bouler que tu feras avancer le shimilieeuh shimilbilk... shmil-bli-que...


----------



## .to (21 Février 2009)

Mmh je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord sur ce point, j'ai souvent besoin de couper coller un fichier dans le dossier parent, et à moins qu'il existe un raccourci que je ne connaisse pas, il faut se retaper toute l'arborescence en drag & drop... Sous windows un simple ctrl + x backspace ctrl +v et hop c'est bon


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2009)

.to a dit:


> Mmh je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord sur ce point, j'ai souvent besoin de couper coller un fichier dans le dossier parent, et à moins qu'il existe un raccourci que je ne connaisse pas, il faut se retaper toute l'arborescence en drag & drop... Sous windows un simple ctrl + x backspace ctrl +v et hop c'est bon


Le problème, demi-neurone, c'est que tu veux faire sur Mac OS X comme sur Windows. Il est plus simple d'apprendre à nager que de marcher sur l'eau, mais bon, continue de patauger.

@two : je n'ai pas de schmilmachin à faire avancer. Ça me gave ces troupeaux de veaux qui se croient en terrain conquis et abandonnent Windows pour en réclamer aussitôt les tics de fonctionnement chez nous.

Qu'ils gardent leur OS s'ils le trouvent si bien. Y'a pas de honte à apprécier le fonctionnement de Windows et même un certain mérite à en dominer les subtilités. J'en ai marre de ces mendiants de l'interface qui n'ont pas deux sous de jugeote et ne font aucun effort d'adaptation (référence au post de Fish_man).

Le copier-coller c'est à mon sens une connerie que je ne veux pas voir arriver sur Mac OS X. Envoyer ses données ainsi sans filet dans l'hyperespace informatique, non merci !
Je ne suis jamais limité dans le déplacement d'un fichier ou d'un dossier par autre chose que les droits (et encore, comme je suis l'administrateur ça ne résiste pas longtemps).

De volume à volume, le copier-coller existe => il suffit de maintenir cmd lors du transfert. Un "tiens" valant mieux que deux "tu l'auras", je ne l'utilise pas.

Pour le transfert à un répertoire parent il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans les options de présentation du Finder. Navigue qui aime naviguer.

Je le redis : pour faire comme sur Windows, restez sur Windows.


----------



## .to (21 Février 2009)

> demi-neurone





> Il est plus simple d'apprendre à nager que de marcher sur l'eau, mais bon, continue de patauger.





> Pour le transfert à un répertoire parent il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans les options de présentation du Finder. Navigue qui aime naviguer.





> Je le redis : pour faire comme sur Windows, restez sur Windows.


...

Relis mon post, relis le tiens...

Je n'ai pas encore posté dans ce sujet, j'expose mon avis en disant que je trouve certaines manipulations moins ergonomiques sous Mac que sous Windows (ici le couper - coller dans le dossier parent), en précisant bien que je ne suis pas au courant d'une quelconque autre manip possible, ta réaction ? 

Tu m'insultes, écris de manière hautaine en avançant ton avis comme le seul valable, m'indiques une solution dans un endroit ou je ne l'ai pas trouvée , et tu finis ton post par un grosso-modo : si t'es pas content, retourne sous Windows et fais pas chi**...

Bravo ?


----------



## two (21 Février 2009)

un drag & drop dans un dossier parent tu le fais très facilement avec le mode colonnes. Si en plus tu as activé l'ouverture automatique des dossier en cas de survol de la souris (ne marche que quand la souris draggue quelque chose - attendre une bonne seconde pour que cela soit effectif) avec un drag and drop tu te ballade ou tu veux en un temps record... 
Mac OS a poussé la logique du drag & drop un peu plus loin... tu le fais au sein d'un même disque tu déplace... tu le fais vers un autre disque et là tu fais une copie... 
l'objectif étant la sécurité des données cela se tient


----------



## .to (21 Février 2009)

Effectivement avec le mode colonne ce n'est pas un souci (je suis constamment en mode icône).

Pour en revenir au sujet de base, PathFinder est sympa (pas mal d'options) mais trop touffu je trouve, il dénature un peu l'OS avec la foultitude de volets & co, c'est dommage ne pas pouvoir les désactiver.... Au pire, fisch_man, Snow leopard te fournira ce que tu attends


----------



## Berthold (21 Février 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> je viens de changer d'explorer car ce finder est infecte, comment ne peut on pas avoir de couper coller ? c'est insensé  ....
> 
> De plus a chaque fois que je change mes dossier d'organisation et qu'il sont en grandes icone tout est toujours en bordel, ce truc est obscur à chaque fois c'est une corvée de l'utiliser, je n'ai d'ailleurs toujours pas transféré mes document depuis le PC à cause de ca.


Passe en mode colonne, c'est une arborescence comme une autre.[EDIT]Pardon, j'aurias pu lire au-dessus avant de poster&#8230;[/EDIT]





fisch_man a dit:


> Si un jour je dois faire machine arrière ce sera surement à cause de ce finder.
> 
> Windows a certes des inconveniants, mais quand vous avez tous les raccourcis clavier en main c'est hyper rapide, là sur ce finder y'a meme pas de couper coller, il faut faire des cliquer glisser, c'est penible et long ...


Mais non, c'est juste une question d'habitude. Le Finder aussi a ses raccourcis et ses astuces, il faut se laisser le temps de le prendre en main.
Quand je dois travailler sous Windows, j'ai les mêmes ronchonneries que toi sous Finder : tout simplement parce que je n'ai pas l'habitude&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2009)

two a dit:


> Mac OS a poussé la logique du drag & drop un peu plus loin... tu le fais au sein d'un même disque tu déplace... tu le fais vers un autre disque et là tu fais une copie...
> l'objectif étant la sécurité des données cela se tient



comme sous windows donc ....


----------



## Berthold (22 Février 2009)

Au fait, le copier/coller ou couper/coller par drag and drop sous Finder se fait très simplement quand on maîtrise un ou deux raccourcis clavier : le mainiten de la touche *ALT* pendant drag and drop force la *copie* (même sur le même volume), la touche *command* force le déplacer (supprime l'orignal, en qq sorte, intéressant vers un volume externe par exemple), le maintien des deux crée un raccourci (ou alias)&#8230;


----------

